# lecture iTune depuis iPad 2



## labasritas (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
j'ai un iPAD 2 avec *13G* de capacité
sur mon iMac le répertoire d'iTune fait *76G* de la musique

 j'ai aussi un Appel TV 2 qui est connecté sur mon répertoire iTune de mon iMac et ça marche très bien j'ai accès a mes musiques et films sans problème. 

mais je voudrais  que depuis mon iPad je puisse lancer les musiques sur mon hifi

le souci c'est que quand je connecte mon iPad avec mon iMac en câble USB et je lance la syncro avec iTune j'ai le message suivant :

_Il est impossible de synchroniser liPad «*iPad de xxxxxx*» car lespace est insuffisant pour contenir tous les éléments de la bibliothèque iTunes (62,51*Go supplémentaires nécessaires)._

est ce que je dois comprendre que iPad recopie les fichiers iTunes sur son propre stockage? dans ce cas avec mes 13G d'espace sur iPad je peux rien faire 

je croyais qu'en se connectant depuis iPad vers iMac j'avais accès au répertoire de l'iTune de l'iMac.

peut être je fais quelle que chose mal, pouvez vous m'aider ?




merci


----------



## arbaot (8 Janvier 2012)

labasritas a dit:


> quand je connecte mon iPad avec mon iMac en câble USB et je lance la syncro avec iTune j'ai le message suivant :
> 
> _Il est impossible de synchroniser l&#8217;iPad «*iPad de xxxxxx*» car l&#8217;espace est insuffisant pour contenir tous les éléments de la bibliothèque iTunes (62,51*Go supplémentaires nécessaires)._
> 
> est ce que je dois comprendre que iPad recopie les fichiers iTunes sur son propre stockage? dans ce cas avec mes 13G d'espace sur iPad je peux rien faire



quand l'*iPad est connecté à iTunes en USB ou wifi*
dans la colonne de gauche de la* fenêtre iTunes* de l'ordinateur
sélectionne l'*iPad dans la rubrique appareil*

puis en haut de la fenêtre clic les onglets
apps		pour définir les app 		à installer/desinstaller 
musique	pour définir la musique 	à...
idem avec film/série TV/Podcasts/livres/photos

puis bouton *Appliquer* en bas 

le plus pratique au quotidien est d'*utiliser des listes de lectures*;
il est possible d'en faire avec tout : mixtes ou pas 
et des intelligentes(automatique) selon les critères de ton choix
 et dans chaque onglets de *définir quelle listes synchroniser ou pas*

pour plus de détails ne pas hesiter à consulter le menu Aide d'iTunes


----------



## labasritas (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
merci pour vos réponses

mon probleme est résolu. j'ai presque honte !!! 
j'avais changé de ituene library  du coup je n'avais pas activé le partage a domicile avec le nouveau library

c'est fait et ça marche nickel.


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Janvier 2012)

Une fois la librairie Itunes mise en partage, dans Musique sur Ipad il faut choisir autre et partagé. On a accès à toute la musique stockée sur l'ordinateur via le wifi. Je pense que c'est ce qu'a fait Labasristas.


----------

